
Disabling server-side logging of Siri requests - chris-at
https://github.com/jankais3r/Siri-NoLoggingPLS
======
dijit
The .plist doesn’t appear malicious, but I wouldn’t ideally be installing
random profiles like this from random places.

~~~
dfeojm-zlib
How to make your own:

[https://www.idropnews.com/how-to/heres-how-to-stop-
sharing-y...](https://www.idropnews.com/how-to/heres-how-to-stop-sharing-your-
private-siri-interactions-with-apple/112990/)

It should look something like this (you'll have to remove a bunch of other
unnecessary settings from the file to make it look list this):

    
    
        <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
        <!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
        <plist version="1.0">
        <dict>
         <key>PayloadContent</key>
         <array>
          <dict>
           <key>PayloadDescription</key>
           <string>Configures restrictions</string>
           <key>PayloadDisplayName</key>
           <string>Restrictions</string>
           <key>PayloadIdentifier</key>
           <string>com.apple.applicationaccess.masked</string>
           <key>PayloadType</key>
           <string>com.apple.applicationaccess</string>
           <key>PayloadUUID</key>
           <string>masked</string>
           <key>PayloadVersion</key>
           <integer>1</integer>
           <key>allowSiriServerLogging</key>
           <false/>
          </dict>
         </array>
         <key>PayloadDisplayName</key>
         <string>Prevent Siri from Logging Me</string>
         <key>PayloadIdentifier</key>
         <string>masked</string>
         <key>PayloadRemovalDisallowed</key>
         <false/>
         <key>PayloadType</key>
         <string>Configuration</string>
         <key>PayloadUUID</key>
         <string>masked</string>
         <key>PayloadVersion</key>
         <integer>1</integer>
        </dict>
        </plist>

------
twooclock
Pardon me asking but since this setting is on the client, how one is sure that
it is even considered/respected on the server?

~~~
dfeojm-zlib
Without subpoenaing Apple, it seems like blind trust to me.

~~~
madez
If you have a working iPhone, Googles-Android based device or Windows computer
around you, it is blind trust they don't surveil you, unless you permanently
monitor and control their communications.

------
metalliqaz
Why isn't this just an option for users to enable in Settings?

~~~
SwiftyBug
> If you feel like there should be an easier way to achieve this, let Apple
> know using their Feedback form¹

¹[https://www.apple.com/feedback/](https://www.apple.com/feedback/)

------
dawnerd
By disabling this are you hurting the ability for Siri to understand you
better? Is there any negative impacts?

Edit: Sorry for asking an important question. Blocking some of the Windows spy
junk causes some issues with apps.

~~~
floatingatoll
Yes, you are.

------
taobility
why don't you just disable Siri?

~~~
PappaPatat
I for one, ALWAYS had Siri disabled, until some evil genius decided Siri MUST
be on, in order for Apple Carplay to work.

------
gregoryexe
At Apple: "Ah, another request to not log anything, make sure you log
everything."

